# Bands & Overeating?



## Mamma Soke (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi;

Is it possible for a pigeon to overeat? I know the dog, given the chance will eat till he gets sick. Is it possible to have a bird that will do that?

The bird (still no difinitive name) has pretty much been given the nod to live in the living room with the snake and lizard. Since I've gotten the ok to keep him as a pet, should I hand how would I go about banding him that way if he does get out and someone finds him he can be sent home?

Thank you!
Ma


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

About the band, I believe Carl is working on a bird banding website..
http://www.birdbands.com 

I think it's a wonderful website so if you are interested you can email Carl for details...

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ma!

Well congrats on the new pet pigeon! We will look forward to a name.

My experience has been that pigeons will not overeat. I always give more food than they will eat in one day, and there is always something left .. granted they take and eat their favorite seeds but will still leave something. Since I rescue pigeons, I know that a truly HUNGRY pigeon will eat everything in sight. 

Bless you for taking this little one in .. you will be blessed many times over in return.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening Ma,
My congrats as well!!
That little sweetie did exactly what my Whitefeather and all the rest of the pijjies from this site have done, it literally stole your heart. 
You must keep us updated on everything. 
Thanks for the great news.
Cindy


----------



## Mamma Soke (Oct 29, 2002)

I sent a message to the banding site for information. Thank you!

He seemed to be really pigging out and searching for specific seeds in the bowl we gave him and I figured it would be safest to ask if birds could over eat and if I should limit his access.

I'll keep you updated with the naming situation. He's turned his nose up at a couple so far but I'm thinking Pugsley seems to be sticking. I'm not fond of the name but it does seem to fit so we might be stuck with it *LOL* He stole my heart right quick the little bugger and the girls are quite taken with him. The hub is coming around slow but I catch him every now and then glancing at him through the corners of his eyes. He's a softie same as the rest of us so if we can still stand him when he learns to fly its looking like I'll have finally found an excuse to tell the youngest she has to wait on a kitten!

Thank you again!
Ma


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good afternoon Ma,
Look at it this way, hubby will have to come around, after all he is out numbered. lol.
Isn't it great the way they 'sneek a peek' when they don't realize you are watching? 
That little pij will fit right in, I just know it.
Cindy


----------



## Mamma Soke (Oct 29, 2002)

Their awful! Worse than puppies the way they suck you in and look at you with those big ol' eyes! I should get "sucker" tattoo'ed on my forehead so everyone can see it instead of just those that know how to look *LOL*

Ma


----------

